# Major screw-up



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been working on a Lionel #8e loco I picked up along with 3 cars. I pulled the loco down, removed the shell from the chassis and got the motor running very well. I removed any nastiness and re-oiled.. I grabbed a can of Pledge and shot some on the shell for a little shine-up........IT WAS OVEN-CLEANER!!!!!! Man, that stuff took off the paint so fast!!!!! The Pledge and the Easy-off Oven cleaner both come in a yellow can....I mixed up the 2.. Now I have to find some paint to match the original olive green color.. sheesh, getting old is nuts!!!! And I just had cataract surgery to improve my eye-sight,lol!!!!..I found some on the interweb, but I will not pay $40 bucks for a 7 oz spray can...My next step is to go to a auto parts














store and see if they can color-match the OD paint, and put it in a spray can.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks like #213, Pea Green on the color chart on henningstrains.com. They only sell it in bottles but the chart may be of help to you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It did clean it nice.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I had heard Oven Cleaner would remove paint. I guess it does. Sorry about that. Spray it with something close.
About all you can do.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

I imagine it will be hard to patch this area so it blends perfectly. When ever I touch up car nicks and scrapes you still can see the patching no matter how hard you work to make the touchup paint "melt"into the background. Might be best bet to have whole shell stripped (paint may be lead based) and repainted with close match Lionel pea green, and don't forget this green is probably several shades darker after all the years exposure to elements than when factory fresh.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My good friend is glass-beading the loco shell and chassis.. I went to a reputable paint shop and using a spectrum analyzer, they mixed me up a spray bomb of the color I needed, VERY close match, @ $19 bucks..


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I been starting to collect some prewar and post war here a re some pics


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They do look good! All lined up on the shelf.


----------

